# Problems using cmake on FreeBSD 9.3



## Emilio (Aug 7, 2015)

I am new in BSD. Sorry if my questions are too trivial. I have some problems using cmake on FreeBSD 9.3.
Trying to compile my code I get the same error output as SirDice in Thread missing-files-when-installing-from-port.51275

```
CMake Error: Could not find cmake module file: CMakeSystemSpecificInitialize.cmake
-- The C compiler identification is GNU 4.2.1
-- The CXX compiler identification is GNU 4.2.1
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc
CMake Error: Could not find cmake module file: CMakeSystemSpecificInitialize.cmake
CMake Error: Internal CMake error, TryCompile configure of cmake failed
-- Check for working C compiler: /usr/bin/cc -- broken
CMake Error at /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/CMakeTestCCompiler.cmake:61 (message):
  The C compiler "/usr/bin/cc" is not able to compile a simple test program.

  It fails with the following output:





  CMake will not be able to correctly generate this project.
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:35 (project)


-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
See also "/dat/build-packet-test/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeOutput.log".
See also "/dat/build-packet-test/build/CMakeFiles/CMakeError.log".
```


The content of CMakeOutput.log is:

```
The system is: FreeBSD - 9.3-RELEASE-p13 - amd64
Compiling the C compiler identification source file "CMakeCCompilerId.c" succeeded.
Compiler: /usr/bin/cc
Build flags:
Id flags:

The output was:
0


Compilation of the C compiler identification source "CMakeCCompilerId.c" produced "a.out"

The C compiler identification is GNU, found in "/dat/build-packet-test/build/CMakeFiles/3.2.3/CompilerIdC/a.out"

Compiling the CXX compiler identification source file "CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp" succeeded.
Compiler: /usr/bin/CC
Build flags:
Id flags:

The output was:
0


Compilation of the CXX compiler identification source "CMakeCXXCompilerId.cpp" produced "a.out"

The CXX compiler identification is GNU, found in "/dat/build-packet-test/build/CMakeFiles/3.2.3/CompilerIdCXX/a.out"
```
and of CMakeError.log is

```
Determining if the C compiler works failed with the following output:
```

I have reinstalled cmake (as recommended here) but it did not help.
Any idea what is wrong?.


----------



## talsamon (Aug 7, 2015)

If I read the other thread right, the errors has been caused by some entries in  /etc/make.conf.


----------

